# Pork candy at work



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

Havin a little get together here at work today, 




















The above are Kielbasa wrapped in bacon with a pinch of brown sugar and Jeffs rub. 

More to come. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 27, 2013)

What do you have in their Kielbasa? What ever sausage those look like they will be good!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

Bacon wrapped water chestnuts in BBQ sauce






3 bean casserole. 






My co workers are freaking out cause it smells so good


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> What do you have in their Kielbasa? What ever sausage those look like they will be good!


Yep Kielbasa, Thanks woodcutter.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks Great DS! We do Rumaki all the time as appetizers, but have never added BBQ sauce, gonna have to give that a try!  Are you using homemade bacon??????


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great DS! We do Rumaki all the time as appetizers, but have never added BBQ sauce, gonna have to give that a try!  Are you using homemade bacon??????


Hey DS Thanks, no homemade bacon, thin stuff from store
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The boss bought ALL of the items
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and I smoked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  them for everybody. Just got done everyone is stuffed, it was great.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

And final shot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesmokindonkey (Jun 26, 2014)

driedstick said:


> And final shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Driedstick, how long did those take to smoke?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 26, 2014)

usually around 2 hrs @225...  check after 1 1/2 hrs..  want the bacon done but not burnt...


----------



## elginplowboy (Jun 26, 2014)

Man looks awesome, I think I'm quitting my job and going to work where your at. Lol. Looks great


----------



## driedstick (Jun 30, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> usually around 2 hrs @225... check after 1 1/2 hrs.. want the bacon done but not burnt...


YEP That there

These are great apps 

DS


----------

